# whats a good price for my car?



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3751064
i droped the price down to 7400, does this seem to high?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: whats a good price for my car? (an_a6)*

Not sure about any particular price. You should check what local prices are for similar mileage to gauge. 
With 105K, you are asking for trouble and scaring away offers for not having done the timing belt/water pump service. The current Audi recommendation on it is 75K or five years. If it goes, your top end is toast and maybe more. I just bought a 01 Avant Q in mint condition with 85K on the clock. The first thing I did was timing belt/water pump, tranny fluid and a bunch of seals and gaskets that were looking past their prime for $1350. Sure I could of skimped on a lot of that, but why take a chance? Not doing the proper maintenance could cost a ton more. 105K is way too much to not have it taken care of. Go ahead and have it replaced and I bet you will sell it no problem.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: whats a good price for my car? (Snowhere)*

I bought it at 96k, and i dunno if the belt was replaced before...is there any way to find out if it was?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: whats a good price for my car? (an_a6)*

You could ask the PO if you know him. You can also have a dealer check their records which will show if any dealer did the work. Or if the PO does not remember, but can tell you where they had their work done, then you can ask the garage. I do most the work on my Corrado myself, but use a trusted mechanic when I am to busy. He keeps all work done on computer, so it is easy to verify if you know who to ask. Baring that, you can not tell by looks, so the safest thing to do is assume it was not done. A doctor owned car was probably worked on at the dealer, so I would start there.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: whats a good price for my car? (Snowhere)*

Actually, according to Audi's maintenance schedule, the timing belt is at 104,000 miles not 75,000. However, many Audi owners choose to do it considerably earlier, better safe than sorry.


----------

